# Lines cut Fishing the Brazos River



## SPIESS (Jan 25, 2012)

Beware there is a "POS" cutting lines and taking the lead wieghts. I was fishing close to the 159 bridge Austin and Waller county line.


----------



## Drew1624 (Feb 7, 2012)

Gotta love those sorry bastards, I recently had 7 lines cut and stolen south of columbus. Unfortunately, my line weights are pretty expensive 8" long pieces of 1-1/4" solid round stock steel. Karma always comes around, true anglers would never cut or even check another mans lines!


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Drew1624 said:


> Gotta love those sorry bastards, I recently had 7 lines cut and stolen south of columbus. Unfortunately, my line weights are pretty expensive 8" long pieces of 1-1/4" solid round stock steel. Karma always comes around, true anglers would never cut or even check another mans lines!


Yep, over the years I've had many lines cut, my guess is a fish was jerking and it's the fastest way out. But the worst was a couple of years ago, I had my poles, lines, the whole nine yards stolen on a Sunday afternoon. All I know is I work for a Plastics distributor and my poles are one of a kind, so if I ever see them stuck in a bank somewhere they are coming back with me. You start figuring hooks at .50 and how much braided line costs, and if you lose 30 double hook droplines, it's starts running into money.


----------



## Aggie87 (Jun 2, 2010)

dang thats horrible. I have fished the brazos all my life and never ran into this problem..I have always used a half of an old brick as my weight though that i got for free


----------



## superadd (Mar 18, 2012)

Good say to get a hole put in your boat!!!!!!
Can not stand a thief of any kind


----------



## Featherduster (Sep 15, 2010)

Karma is a biscuit.

Had one of mine cut the other night close to Columbus. Took my bottom hook and weight. Part that makes me mad is I know there was a fish on it, the willow limb looked like a buck scrape from the line sliding up an down. Not to mention I was using a pretty good sized perch on that line.

Hope they enjoyed it.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

honorable folks are getting harder and harder to come by it seems.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

Keep those theives up north ...gonna be down by simonton camping on sandbar, so ill be on river watch..


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

We have had some of the same problem. Theives have not just took our fish but the jugs aswell..


----------



## Ragecajun (Oct 31, 2011)

*Thiefs*



 I had someone burglarize my boat in the Lakeside marina in Onalaska two years ago. We docked the boat to go eat lunch at the house and when we returned, every seat cushion was opened, life jackets stolen, tackle, radio, marine radio busted, (dumbutt could not figure out how to unscrew the antenna wire, after he ripped the mount from the dash), etc. 

 I would have loved to meet them on my boat. I carry like most people carry their debit cards. Its my American Express, (Never leave home without it...)


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

I hate thieves too but there have been two stories about thieves that were told here that make me laugh every time I think about them. One was some poor gentleman had all his fuses taken out of his boat from storage on Lake Conroe and the other was SS talking about someone pulling up next to him while he was fishing grabbing his marker and taking off...lol..whats wrong with people these days ? It seems like there are a whole lot of people that just don't have any shame at all.


----------



## SHSU Outdoorsman08 (Mar 1, 2011)

The problem is that they dont get punished like they should. The penalties for stealing just dont scare these guys. Start Chopping hands off and then you will get their attention.

I just had my truck stolen last Friday out of an emergency room parking lot. Truck was just located late last night with a whole bunch of illegals. They all took off running when pulled over by a deputy sheriff and nobody was caught. I guarantee they did not learn a dam thing.


----------



## Muddy Water Bohemian (Mar 1, 2013)

Had some POS cut some of lines and steal my fish this weekend while fishing in Lake Texana. Took the lines off about 5 of my jugs. Cut the hooks off about 3 limb lines. Left me the trash fish and took all the good cats. If I ever catch someone in the act its not gonna end well I fear!


----------



## michaelbaranowski (May 24, 2004)

Wow, I have been running lines most of my life but not as much in the last few years. On the Brazos north of Rosenberg, Colorado south of B-71 and Bay City, San Bernard River and Lake Somerville (lake and creeks) and have never had lines cut.

I hope yall caught these people in the act and justice is taken.


----------



## rdtfishn (Sep 14, 2012)

Man that sucks... Yes I do agree that a thief will learn his lesson when his 5 finger discount ends him up with swift wack with a meat cleaver. Ill be headed to Rayburn this weekend for a week, hope all my lines come back with me!! 


Tight lines


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Muddy Water Bohemian said:


> Had some POS cut some of lines and steal my fish this weekend while fishing in Lake Texana. Took the lines off about 5 of my jugs. Cut the hooks off about 3 limb lines. Left me the trash fish and took all the good cats. If I ever catch someone in the act its not gonna end well I fear!


Maybe that's why we didn't catch many fish down there this weekend. I had a couple of trotlines up the Sandies, no bait and no fish, bad thing is when you're running a trotline and boats come by so they know where it's at. We did manage one decent yellow though, and lots of little blues.


----------



## fisher__man (Jan 13, 2006)

It could be a game warden cutting lines that are not tagged properly. Not saying it was but it could be.


----------



## Muddy Water Bohemian (Mar 1, 2013)

Negative, thieves for sure. Had info on jugs and no gamewarden cuts hooks off of a limb line. Sorry aholes came through and saw the jugs dancing and the limbs bouncing and took the fish the quickest way they could, with a knife. If your trying to do it quick you cut the line and roll instead of taking the time to remove a hook. Ive replayed the senario many times in my head of what could i possibly due when I catch them. Chase them down in my boat? Then what try to board their boat to apply a whippin? Throw a full beer at their head? Emty a clip? Wait for them at the boatramp to have a brawl? Call a game warden? Seems hard to really get justice without the assistance of a GW.


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

Don't confront them, just write their TX numbers down, and maybe take a picture. Then report them to the Warden. It's called Trespassing.


----------

